# Higgins Lake......Smelt outing, 3/6 and 3/7



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sorry about the late notice, but work was up in the air till today..



Looks like a good time to hit some smelt...Plan on being up there on Sat around 11am and fishing till Sun around noon, since I have to work Sun evening.

I'll bring the fry pot and some drakes to cook the little buggers up out on the ice. Probably drag the grill up too.

Who's going??




Oh yeah, I checked the (in)accuweather and they are not forcasting the rain and warm temp up there... Mostly in the 30's during the day and in the 20's at night.


----------



## Stormrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I will be there.


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

I will be there. Like to fish all night. Can get there by noon.


----------



## doogster (Oct 9, 2000)

Jeffret Sr - check the dates - that post was 2004. Didn't want you to be the only one out there!! :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Glad you pointed that out Doogster, was getting up to check my calendar. :lol:


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks doogster haven't been to sleep yet. LOL


----------

